# DogFoodAnalysis and SHOCKKK



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

After reviewing dogfoodanalysis, I'm so devastated with royal canin. I always thought that it is a good food, and always heard it being good. But to this site, it definitely sucks, they give royal canin large breed puppy 2 STAR, I felt like a complete idiot. Even my trainer was always sayin that RC is very good food. This dog food stuff is totally another dimension)).If my income was better, I'd stick with Orijen or timberwolf products. What do you think of this site?.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I dont' like their rating of what my dog WAS eating. I just switched her to Canidae (on the 5 star list) becuase this is what my puppy breeder recommends and I've heard other good reviews of it here & elsewhere.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I think its one of those things you have to take with a grain of salt. I agree that the grain free/high meat content foods are often the best options, but I've also heard they can be too rich for some dogs and often give them the squirts.

A lot of people swear by RC, especially the GSD formula. If it works for you and you trust the company (as far as the recalls and everything go) then stick with it.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think RC is that much cheaper than the higher end food? Especially if you take the amount you feed into account.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMAfter reviewing dogfoodanalysis, I'm so devastated with royal canin. I always thought that it is a good food, and always heard it being good. But to this site, it definitely sucks, they give royal canin large breed puppy 2 STAR, I felt like a complete idiot. Even my trainer was always sayin that RC is very good food. This dog food stuff is totally another dimension)).If my income was better, I'd stick with Orijen or timberwolf products. What do you think of this site?.


Why are you letting a website dictate how you feel about a product you use? I personally do not care for that site as their "reviews" are subjective and based on many myths and propaganda. If your dog has been doing well on the food be happy and continue to use it. Do not let some webmaster's personal opinion change the actual results you have gotten.

JMO
Cherri


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I do my best educated guess on what dog food will be best for my dog(s), then I do a trail feeding and see how things go. The dog food that rates best for me is the one that my dogs do best on, I don't care what bit about what websites say.

My first GSD was fed Mainstay kibble with a bag of meaty meal once in a while, he lives to be 13 1/2 years old with no digestive problems, no allergy problems, and minimal mobility problmes for a senior of that age. 

So if the food was that bad, how in the world did my GSD live that long with no problems?


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

We used RC and Budy was good on it, but I read that Canidae is better and just recently switched to Canidae to try it. Now I am reading that CAnidae has some problems, so I don't know what to feed now...thinking about going back to RC....Canidae was a bit cheaper too.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know, maybe don't pay so much attention to that. I like RC and never had any problems with it. Look at Canidae, 5 stars and they have some food problems now.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

You are right linda, I got the message..Thanks all


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

whole dog journal puts out an annual evaluation of new dog foods & always has an explanation of what to look for in a dog food, how to analyze it yourself.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The only way to choose the right dog food for your dog is to go with what the dog does well on. Some foods have better ingredients (and I do agree Canidae's ingredients are better than Royal Canin's), but in the end it comes down to what food works best for the dogs. 



> Originally Posted By: caligirl07 Look at Canidae, 5 stars and they have some food problems now.


What problems in Canidae having?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I forgot to add that I am currently feeding Royal Canin to all four of my dogs and they are doing well. 

I am with Chris, what is the problem that Canidae is having, I have not seen anything.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I read it somewhere here about Canidae few days ago, someone post it, can't find it now. But there was link to this website: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html

so I am confused now, RC or Canidae? Canidae seems better and also better price than RC. But I am not sure now, when I see how those people complain…


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: caligirl07I read it somewhere here about Canidae few days ago, someone post it, can't find it now. But there was link to this website: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


I don't put much stock in consumer sites like that. 
1) There is no way to verify the information.
2) If there really was a problem with the foods listed on that site, I would expect to see large numbers of problems in similar time frames and similar regions. Not one report in one part of the country one month, then another report in another part of the country several months later, and a third in yet another part of the country months after that, etc... As we have seen with *legitimate* food problems, if a problem exists there will be multiple cases at the same time in the same regions.

It really seems like people tend to forget that dogs can just get sick. There are a whole host of bacteria and viruses that can cause vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy. Coccidia, giardia, canine flu, etc... These have nothing to do with food, yet as soon as a dog starts acting ill, people seem to jump to the conclusion that it must be the food, and start posting on places like consumeraffairs.com.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

caligirl07, as Chris posted it seems that any time a dog gets sick people now jump on the web and post that there is something wrong with the dog food.

I fed Canidae for a while, one of the two I was feedin it to did great the other not so good. So I would give it a try if. The one thing to remember is that there is NO dog food that all dogs will do well on.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I know, I also don't believe everything people write.
Do you have a problem with RC 24 because the kibble is too big?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I did at first with two of the dogs, but they adapted and actually chew their food instead of inhaling it. Those same two dogs will not chew small kibble, they grab a mouth full and swallow.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I stopped looking at those sites when it comes to buying dog food. 
For 2 of my dogs, I loved the Canidae, but the puppy didn't do as well on it, so I tried RC, they all 3 did great on it but the price was just too high for me, so then I found Avoderm, and they are doing great on it, and it has a 3 star rating. 

So I could care less what those sites rate my dog food as, I go by what my dogs rate it as. And on the Avoderm they are doing wonderful, infact my older girl is the one that I have seen the biggest change in, she has hair growing back on her elbows!! 

If the price of the RC wasn't so high, I would have kept them on that, no matter what the rating is.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

any site that reviews dog food can be considered subjective. however, i maintain that dogfoodanalysis is a great way to compare many different foods, their ingredients, and vitamin and mineral content, calories, etc...without having to run back and forth between different manufacturers websites.

one wouldnt really need to read the review component to make great use of that site. even though i agree that the reviewer is using some oudated thinking (example: the continued theme regarding high protein content and large breed puppies without ever discussing calcium/phoshorus levels), i think most of the foods are grouped with foods of similar quality/meat content, but that is just my opinion of course.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ill put down my 2 cents...i had my pup on eagle pack..he was not eating hardly at all...he would eat maybe 3 cups a day and was looking rather skinny (ribbs showing) i just kept thinking he would develope an appetite but then i decided to switch AGAIN. i just hopped up and went to petsmart...(wide selection) and decided to forget the dog foods name brand and look at ingrediance. i stopped at RC and walked out with a small 6lb bag just to see how he would do. HE LOVES it. he cleans his bowl every time i fill it, before he would eat maybe two bites and walk off. so unless he developes any allergies, digestive problems i will stick with RC


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI did at first with two of the dogs, but they adapted and actually chew their food instead of inhaling it. Those same two dogs will not chew small kibble, they grab a mouth full and swallow.


My cat even loves RC GSD 24...lol...he will grab a kibble and crunch away! Kind of funny seeing a little 9 lb. cat eating those giant kibbles! I don't feed it to him, btw, he is a dog food kibble-sniper!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

If you go just on what the dog likes to eat then buy a bag of Kibble and Bits.

I agree it is frustrating and time consuming to find the right food for your budget. 

I think Dogfoodanaysis does a good job explaing the rating system.

My boxer liked Royal Canadian but I didn't like the list of cons. Low meat quanity, low quality grains, questionable fillers? All that and a hefty price.

I do raw now but when I do use kibble it is Qrijen.

Doffernt kibble works for different dogs but just because your dog likes it isn't a reason to stick with something.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03If you go just on what the dog likes to eat then buy a bag of Kibble and Bits. Doffernt kibble works for different dogs but just because your dog likes it isn't a reason to stick with something.


good point mjb. people often stop looking once they find something their dog loves to eat. kids love mc donalds and burker king, and they may even look healthy when they're young and have lots of energy. but im sure we would all agree in the long run they will pay for eating those things exclusively. my older dog loved to eat all the grocery store dog foods and looked good and had alot of energy until he was 9 yrs old. (i finally learned i was feeding him pretty low grade stuff). i felt like i owed it to him to find what i considered the highest quality kibble that he liked and that i was willing to pay for. he really liked most of them, but i still tried more that i thought looked more nutritious before making a final decision.

of course, if the dog wont eat the food, its pretty useless no matter what the ingredients are. from what ive seen, though, i think most people have gone through a great deal of trial and error and dont just settle on a food just because their dog gobbles it down.


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

Shortly after I brought home my GSD rescue last year, I took him to the vet for a general physical. He had been scratching at his ears, so I asked the vet to check them out. Nothing showed up, so the vet suggested it might be an allergy, and gave me medication to put in his ears. That didn't go over well with the dog!

He had been eating a version of Diamond brand food, but my other 2 GSD's were eating Canidae, so I bought some of the Diamond to mix with the Canidae until he was completely switched to the new food.

A few months later, I found on the dogfoodanalysis site that beet pulp in the Diamond food can cause allergies in susceptible dogs. It helped me put 2 and 2 together, and happily, the rescue no longer has itchy ears!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Right now I am feeding ten dogs Canidae and everyone is doing good. 

It took a while for everyone to adjust to it though. 

I tried a couple of bags of RC24. They all ate it. One of them had serious mushy poo. Several of the others ate plenty of it, but did not gain weight, they just made massive amounts of poo. 

So, I think that it was not good for those particular dogs. 

I read on the bag the other day to store the Canidae in a cool dry place. To be perfectly honest, I buy five or six bags and leave it in the car until I am ready to open the bag. Now that May is here, I better revise this plan. My living room is cooler than the car I guess.


----------

